# Why do you love shooting Slingshots?



## A.K-manifest (Nov 9, 2013)

to me it really relaxes my mind sorta the the same way fishing does.

1. getting away

2. no Naging from the wifey

3. just being outdoors

4. improving my skill

5. that sweet sound of hitting the target


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

It's fun.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I love the simplicity of them. Im. So use to shooting match rifles and pistols ajustable aperture sights and stocks and grips , loading my own ammo having to order large amounts of the same lot number of small bore ammo for consistency . Way more complicated .


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

1. The challenge of remaining consistent.

2. Getting away from my nagging husband 

3. The sound of that can when I hit it....


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

its like meditation u concentrate and focus on the target and my thoughts spun away & i still get this silly smiling when I hit the target,like in my childhood.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

leon13 said:


> its like meditation u concentrate and focus on the target and my thoughts spun away & i still get this silly smiling when I hit the target,like in my childhood.


 :thumbsup: yeah cool leon13, you choose the right words for me too, good shooting :wave:


----------

